# Averiguar pieza de tensiómetro



## Druchi (May 27, 2016)

Buenas! No sabía donde poner este tema, si no va aquí lo siento!

El caso es que tengo un tensiómetro digital de la marca PIC, que dejó de "inflar" el manguito del brazo. Lo abrí, y probé la bomba por separado, y funciona. Comprobé los manguitos, internos, y no están rotos. De la bomba sale un manguito a una pieza redonda pequeña, y de esa pieza redonda sale un manguito a la placa, y otro al manguito del brazo. Parece ser que esa pieza redonda que digo está mal, pues por ahí se pierde el aire. El problema está en que en dicha pieza no sale ninguna numeración ni nombre ni nada, y no se como buscarla para ver si venden sueltas.
Alguien sabe de la pieza que hablo? De momento no puedo subir ninguna foto, pero cuando pueda la subiré. Mientras tanto, si alguien ha reparado algún bicho de éstos y sabe de lo que hablo... agradecería que me dijera cómo buscar esa pieza, que es un cacho plástico con una especie de imán dentro, de la que salen 2 cables también a la placa.
Gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 27, 2016)

Es una electroválvula , yo he reparado una de ellas cambiando su "diafragma" perforado, que tuve que hacerlo con la "tela" de un guante de latex medicinal.

Saludos !


----------



## Druchi (May 28, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Es una electroválvula , yo he reparado una de ellas cambiando su "diafragma" perforado, que tuve que hacerlo con la "tela" de un guante de latex medicinal.
> 
> Saludos !



Gracias, si que es esa la pieza si, lo que pasa es que no encuentro ninguna igual. Adjunto unas fotos. El "tapón" de goma que hay justo debajo de donde sale el aire dentro de la pieza, no está roto. He probado poniendole una arandela hecha de papel justo debajo del tapón, para que quedara un poco mas alto, y así no pierde aire y se hincha bien el manguito del brazo, lo que pasa es que luego no se termina de deshinchar 
Es posible conseguir esa pieza en algún sitio?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 28, 2016)

Funciona así : Cuando la bomba funciona esa electroválvula está cerrada y permite el inflado y la medición , cuando termina de medir , esa elecroválvula recibe la órden de abrir y desinflar.

No existe ese repuesto , salvo que consigas otro de otro tensiómetro.

Por eso te digo que tuve que desarmarlo y cambirle una gomita que la hice del latex de un guante.

Saludos !


----------



## Druchi (May 28, 2016)

Ok gracias, pues probaré a ver si le puedo hacer algo también con un guante, y si no... pues que se le va a hacer!
Gracias!


----------



## aquileslor (May 28, 2016)

Druchi, si te asustas de antemano, vamos hombre. Haz lo que te dice 2M que de arreglar cosas rotas sabe un monton. Hazlo, aquí en Argentina somos duchos en reparar todo pues aquí no se consigue nada de nada en repuestos. De nuevo, Dale.


----------



## Druchi (May 28, 2016)

Que me asusto? No me asusto hombre, siempre trato de arreglar las cosas, por aquí hay alguno que me conoce de dar por saco sobre todo con televisores, de hecho DOSMETROS ya me ha echado mas de una mano en alguna ocasión .
El problema es que si no hay pieza de repuesto, y con el guante no se puede (que por cierto ya he probado, y se hincha, pero no deshincha, se ve que no mide y no da la orden de abrir), pues ya no se que hacer, quizás haya algo mas que no está funcionando bien.
Un saludo!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 28, 2016)

Druchi dijo:


> (que por cierto ya he probado, y se hincha, pero no deshincha, se ve que no mide y no da la orden de abrir


 
Te mides la presión , le desenchufas la manguera , se desinfla y lo guardas


----------



## Druchi (May 28, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Te mides la presión , le desenchufas la manguera , se desinfla y lo guardas



Es que no mide. Lo enciendo, se va inflando y va subiendo la presión hasta unos 165, y entonces se apaga la bomba y va bajando muuuuuuy lentamente hasta 120 o por ahí, y ahí se queda, hasta que me lo tengo que quitar porque se me duerme el brazo


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 28, 2016)

Tiene una válvula a tornillo para regular el desinflado , en general se ve desde el exterior del aparato


----------



## aquileslor (May 28, 2016)

Si va bajando es que la membrana funciona, pero probablemente sea un poco blanda para detectar la presión mas baja. Prueba con un guante de nitrilo(si no lo  has usado) son de cirujia, azules. Son mas fuertes. También se podria usar un trozo de cámara de bicicleta o algo similar. O un trozo de mylar fino. Si no se consigue la pieza es cuestión de probar, busca todos los materiales que tengas a mano. El trozo de guante, lo has puesto bien estirado, para que haga tensión? Yo opino sin haber visto nunca un pieza de esas desarmada, otras parecidas si, por eso te digo mis ocurrencias. El mylar es ese material fino que se usa para aislar los transistores, además de la mica.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 28, 2016)

Es muy muy finita Aquileslor , también podrian servir unas láminas de latex que venden para odontología = "goma dique"

https://www.google.com.ar/search?q=...X&ved=0ahUKEwiol56k7v3MAhWCD5AKHcThC5oQ_AUIBQ


----------



## Druchi (May 29, 2016)

No a ver, ésta no lleva una membrana que se haya roto, lo único que lleva de goma es lo que se ve en el centro en la foto 2, en medio de la pieza de cobre. Supongo que lo que sube y baja según la presión es el tapón ese de goma, y eso le empujará a la pieza de cobre y será lo que tome la presión (supongo). Lo que parece que pasa es que el tapón se queda muy bajo, y entonces el agujero por donde sale el aire no lo aprieta y se sale. La prueba ha sido poniendole el añadido de guante encima de ese tapón para que quede mas alto, y así no se escape el aire. No se si me explico.


----------

